# Altima SR18 to SR20



## monsternb (Jul 21, 2004)

hi!

i already searched the forums and didn't find any topic about a SR20det swap on a 96'-97' altima. The altima has the sr18 engine. what do i need to complete the swap? the old axles and tranny will work for the sr20det right?
i'm not sure about this so maybe the experts could help me out.

thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, that swap is not common for us yet. there are some people doing it, but for the most part, you dont see it that often simply because its not an easy swap to do. also, american altimas came only with the ka24de engine and not with an sr anything...


----------

